# 12-volt to Reverse Photocell - Help?



## CCinPA

I'm trying to connect a lawn ornament so it runs continuously. Currently, it runs well if the battery(s) do not drain during the nights... Most nights they do drain. I tried a reversed-photocell so that it would be on during the day, and off at night to save the power that was built-up during the day... But it did not work. Help?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If the battery is running down either the charger isn’t large enough or something is drawing too much current. Probably not the lamp itself but the voltage converter either isn’t efficient or draws too much idle current. 

You have a good voltmeter that will read milliamps?  

Other topic:  are you the same CCinPA who’s a member of the PAFOA forum?

Jim


----------



## CCinPA

jim slagle said:


> If the battery is running down either the charger isn’t large enough or something is drawing too much current. Probably not the lamp itself but the voltage converter either isn’t efficient or draws too much idle current.
> >>> I've observed output from this set-up at 02:00am; Then a few times at 08:00am.  Which leads me back to either temporarily break the connection from the battery so the battery doesn't drain overnight. Or a timer that would accomplish the same.
> 
> You have a good voltmeter that will read milliamps?
> >>>I do.
> 
> Other topic:  are you the same CCinPA who’s a member of the PAFOA forum?
> Firearms?
> >>>Nope.
> 
> Jim



The challenge continues...


----------



## Bannedjoe

You could bypass everything, and just get a bigger panel.
I have one 200 watt panel hooked up to a 12 volt fountain pump.
Sun comes up, pump runs.
Sun goes down, pump doesn't.

You don't need 200 watts to run that little motor but that little 15 watt panel is hardly enough to keep a full battery barely topped off.


----------



## road squawker

CCinPA said:


> ... edit... I tried a reversed-photocell so that it would be on during the day, and *off at night to save the power* that was built-up during the day...




I'm trying to figure out if you are serious or joking


----------



## CCinPA

road squawker said:


> I'm trying to figure out if you are serious or joking



I'd think the same thing too... 

Although I don't much about this type of stuff... I simply like a/the challenge; then to find a solution.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I totally missed that the ornament was 1.5 volts!!!!:th_lmao:


----------



## CCinPA

Bannedjoe said:


> I totally missed that the ornament was 1.5 volts!!!!:th_lmao:


----------



## CCinPA

Thinking... If I stop now... Two of the pricey/hard-to-find part(s) are a restored in-primer front-bumper, and a complete set of NOS exterior trim.  Also the completely restored engine... None that can be sent by mail of course...


----------



## jwstewar

What if you didn't try to reverse the photocell. Use a 12-volt automotive relay that  is normally close - the item would run. Then when the switch is turned on, it opens the circuit. I believe you would want to connect your ornament on the 87A terminal.


----------



## CCinPA

CCinPA said:


> Thinking... If I stop now... Two of the pricey/hard-to-find part(s) are a restored in-primer front-bumper, and a complete set of NOS exterior trim.  Also the completely restored engine... None that can be sent by mail of course...




I wondered why this didn't post in another forum... My bad!


----------



## CCinPA

jwstewar said:


> What if you didn't try to reverse the photocell. Use a 12-volt automotive relay that  is normally close - the item would run. Then when the switch is turned on, it opens the circuit. I believe you would want to connect your ornament on the 87A terminal.



Would you please elaborate?


----------



## CCinPA

Are there any final thoughts/suggestions before I close-up for the winter? Then, readdress this in the spring.


----------



## jwstewar

CCinPA said:


> Would you please elaborate?



Use one of these: Foglight Relay

These are normally used in a vehicle to operate auxiliary lights. Lights usually draw too much current for light duty switches. So the light duty switch allows controls the relay where the heavy duty current actually flows. Normally this is pin 87. Instead of 87, use 87A. This will allow current to flow when the switch is off and vice versa.

Here is a wiring diagram of a typical relay: wiring diagram


----------

